# 7x32 mini lathe San Antonio, TX



## JBuckley13f (Aug 4, 2018)

Someone put two min lathe beds together, kinda cool. It doesn't look half bad. 
https://sanantonio.craigslist.org/tls/d/metal-lathe-7x32/6661910955.html


----------



## kvt (Aug 5, 2018)

according to the pic,   That is over in my area of town.   but do not need it.
I wander why he has the cross slide sitting on the shelf with all the rest of the stuff.


----------



## Groundhog (Aug 5, 2018)

kvt said:


> I wander why he has the cross slide sitting on the shelf with all the rest of the stuff.



And the carriage is sitting where the marriage of the 2 lathe beds would be. Convenient huh?


----------

